# APPLET MYSQL JDBC zum 1001mal



## Turkey1976 (15. Feb 2008)

Guten Abend,

das Thema ist abgedroschen-  ich weiß das, aber je mehr ich lese, desto verwirrter werde ich :autsch: 


Ich habe hier ein nicht signiertes Applet, welches die Besucher meiner Website per Browser starten. 

Dieses Applet soll sich automatisch mit einem mySQL-Server auf der UrsprungsIP verbinden. Login und Passwort sollen hardcodiert werden! Der gesammt SQL-Server verwaltet ausschließlich temporäre Daten, daher ist mir der Sicherheitsaspekt erstmal egal.

Ist so eine Funktionalität prinzipiell möglich, ohne das der Websitebesucher und ich als Urheber irgendwelche softwaremäßigen "Verrenkungen" machen muss?

Wenn es möglich ist, hat jemand mal ein Codebeispiel zur Hand? Das würde mich etliche Stunden oder Tage Einarbeitung ersparen. 

Vielen Dank

Turkey


----------



## DocRandom (15. Feb 2008)

..ist möglich, Beispiele findest Du hier!

lg
DocRandom


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Feb 2008)

Es könnte sein, dass du das Applet trotzdem noch signieren musst, auch wenn es der gleiche Host ist, auf dem der Webserver läuft.


----------



## Turkey1976 (16. Feb 2008)

wovon hängt das ab, ob ich nun signieren muss oder nicht?


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2008)

Turkey1976 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wovon hängt das ab, ob ich nun signieren muss oder nicht?


Ob du aus der Sandbox raus willst oder nicht. Beim Zugriff auf MySQL wird eine Verbindung über Sockets 
benötigt und der SecurityManager sagt dann "Nöö mach' ich nicht..." solange das Applet nicht signiert und 
der Benutzer der Signatur traut. Das ganze ist etwas paranoid, aber so ist es eben. Einer der Gründe, warum
Applets gegenüber Flash/Flex etc. den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## tfa (16. Feb 2008)

Socketverbindungen zum Server, von dem das Applet geladen wurde, sind auch unsignierten Applets möglich. Bei DB-Verbindungen sollte das genau so sein.

Hast Du es denn ausprobiert? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## Turkey1976 (16. Feb 2008)

bastel gerade daran...


----------

